# North Carolina Digital Library



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is a source for digital building plans. Although the plans are all from NC they may be useful in designing various models. Many are complete with elevations and dimensions.
http://d.lib.ncsu.edu/collections/catalog


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks ! Great resource, I searched "railroads" and got over 1000 pictures and drawings. Not just buildings!

Again Thanks!
Larry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes sir, another good resource thanks for posting the link.


----------

